# Yeah... It's time...



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Going to rebuild the old one the right way.


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

Nice, is that for your 2001? Most of the power feed front ends and mounting brackets for the 1065's at our shop are being made in house too. Spartan parts don't seem to last long especially those cast aluminum power feed brackets. I notice the new Spartans we order are being shipped with steel now though. I'm sure it'll hold up nicely.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

cable or root said:


> Nice, is that for your 2001? Most of the power feed front ends and mounting brackets for the 1065's at our shop are being made in house too. Spartan parts don't seem to last long especially those cast aluminum power feed brackets. I notice the new Spartans we order are being shipped with steel now though. I'm sure it'll hold up nicely.




I recently had to buy one of those brackets because the aluminum one broke. The replacement one was steel.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

cable or root said:


> Nice, is that for your 2001? Most of the power feed front ends and mounting brackets for the 1065's at our shop are being made in house too. Spartan parts don't seem to last long especially those cast aluminum power feed brackets. I notice the new Spartans we order are being shipped with steel now though. I'm sure it'll hold up nicely.


300. It's new from Spartan, the old was that way when I used it for four years, plus about eight months when I acquired the machine. FINALLY can rebuild the power feed. There are still some rough parts, but I have a few big jobs coming up that will pay for a new one, and this will be a back up.

Sandblast and paint job today for the rest of the PF. Already have new bearings for this one... the rest of the machine needs new paint, but the motor/arm has been washed/baked, comm turned, new brushes, new cables, leader, clutch, anchor.... Function is there right now. Pretty it isn't yet.

After this it's on to the 100. Have two back ups at 80%. All not pretty... yet...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Didn't feel like polishing my nuts...


----------

